# Bar Tape Recommendations



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

Currently using stock Bontrager tape. Anyone have link to best thread/source on lightest but still decent bar tape?
Thanks!
FC


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Bontrager makes some bar tape that's supposed to be lighter (and possibly grippier) than your regular stuff. Most weight weenies (myself included) who use cork tape seem to favor the deda stuff. Lots of color choices, I know excel sports carries it in the US and probikekit seems to stock it as well.
I tried that fizik stuff and didn't like it and I think it was heavier and the old fashioned ribbon stuff just wasn't going to cut it for me.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Deda
ProBikeKit


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> ........
> I tried that fizik stuff and didn't like it.....


I really disliked it.

Too thin and hard to wrap since it doesn't stretch much.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Deda cork tape is _reeeeallly_ comfortable. :thumbsup:

Would be hard to give it up, even if it adds a few grams (and I doubt it's many).
.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Right now I'm using the new Lizard Skins bar tape, 56g including plugs. The tape feels great too, but the plugs are fugly IMO so I used my old Deda plugs. Best part is, they feel a bit like you have those gel strips underneath, but without the weight and thickness. The Deda tape I had before held up well but felt a bit harder. So far I am liking the Lizard Skins a lot. They even clean up well (I'm using white). Only downside, they are like 35 bucks.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I was told that the [Deda/Bontrager/Cinelli/Arundel/pretty much any cork tape] cork tape is all made by the same manufacturer with just color and embossing being different. Don't know if it's true, just throwing it out there. 

I have used the first three in that list and I like them all. All wrap, grip and clean up well.

Get the one with the best color match, best price or easiest to obtain, don't really think it matters much.

zac


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Tzvia said:


> Right now I'm using the new Lizard Skins bar tape, 56g including plugs.


I've also been using this for a few hundred miles now, and I'm really liking it. It gives the feeling of double-wrapped cork, or inserts, but without the thickness. One thing that I like, but I'm sure will polarise others, is that it's very grippy - no chance of your hands squirming around when you yank on the bars while sprinting. It is expensive, though.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I only have cannondaletape to compare to but got cinelli tape recently and have been happy with that, not sure of weight.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I would also like to recommend the Deda Elementi tape. I only began to use it this year, but feel that it is the nicest bar tape that I have ever tried. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I posted this in another forum last week.....

The jury is in.
This season I have been trying a new product at the shop. We brought in some/a pile of Lizard Skin DSP bar tape. I figured that if we are gonna push $45can bar tape we should know if it's any good or not. So I have about three months on it now and thus I am able to give an informed opinion.
http://www.lizardskins.com/products...raSoft Polymer) Bar Tape&name2=&page_number=1
This stuff comes in a ton of colors, but I went white cause that just the way I roll. The tape went on very well and you are able to wrap it pretty tight without fear of ripping it. So no issues there. The finishing wrap they include is a bit ghetto, and alot wide, so I just used white electrical tape.
The one positive thing I will say is that this tape is super comfy, ultra plush, and stupid grippy. Some people hate all those things in a bar tape, but I like them. This was on my cross/rain bike so those are things I wanted.
Now for the negative.
If you are a weight wennie, avoid at all costs. This stuff is a good 20g heavier than standard cork ribbon. When you pay $100 more on a bar to shave an extra 20g, you don't want to spend another $20 adding it back on in bar tape.
Clean up is junk. Impossible to keep clean. The tape is textured, which means that dirt grinds it's way into little grooves and holes that you can not possibly rub out. Not an issue if you buy black, or dark tape. But a major problem if you want white, pink, green, or yellow. Cork and Microtex easily win out in this department.
Longevity is nil. This is the first bar tape that I have worn through, ever. In high use areas, like where the hoods meet the tape, the tape has worn away almost completely. There is another guy on the team using it, and he has wear in the exact same spot.
So, in short, this tape is a bust. I would stay away from it. I would think about using it again if it was half the price, as it is very nice feeling. But it don't last, and it don't look good after 2-3 rides.

Personally, I'm going to stick with Deda cork.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

my favorite is performance forte fake cork tape. stretches well, comfortable, and cheaper and lighter than the real stuff. I like it a little better than deda, though they are very close in characteristics and i've used a mix of them doing two color barber pole wraps.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

re Fizik Microtex tape:


MerlinAma said:


> I really disliked it.
> Too thin and hard to wrap since it doesn't stretch much.


I've noticed that, too. 
OTOH,
-- stays extremely clean, especially the light colors (I use white).
-- with decent cycling gloves, the Fizik is plenty comfortable for me. Downward force on hands is also strongly affected by bike fit.
-- I like the appearance of the tiny perforated holes ... IMHO looks "classy" (subjective & qualitative).


----------



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

I bought Lizard Skin bar tape a few months back.....it lasted two weeks! 

I got white tape and it was impossible to keep clean. It actually states on the instructions not to clean the tape with soap as it will cause the grip to fail.

The tape got so dirty that I had two options:
(1) - Throw it out and get new tape, or,
(2) - Clean it with soap.

Well, I cleaned it with soap and although the tape was nice and clean it had absolutely no grip - quite dangerous actually and started to fall apart in some places.

Moral of the story is: Use cheap cork bar tape and if anything happens, just buy some more.

BK.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

OK its not so light but not near as heavy as many think. 
www.handlebra.com
adds about 20 grams but is so much better then anythin else I've used. I run it on my road and cross bike. Still looks great even after rain and mud. Best bar tape but not cheap, keep in mind that it should outlast anything else by a very long time.


----------

